# New from Georgia



## Bobby277 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello from a first year beekeeper, got my start with a package last July. Now have three hives.


----------



## beecole (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome from upstate SC Bobby !


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Torby (Sep 17, 2011)

Welcome Bobby277 I am just west of you. Hope to see you around.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Bobby!


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

Welcome bobby


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

Welcome Bobby!

Brian


----------

